# 3 adult male rats, Southampton



## ceretrea

Contact details: Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue, apply via the website Home - Scritches Rat and Rodent Rescue or email [email protected]
Location: Southampton
Animal / Breed: Rats all top ear
Number: 3
Sex: Male
Age(s) (give date of birth where known): Two around 1 yr, one around 1 1/2 years old.
Name(s): Baldur, Heimdall and Loki
Colours: Black Hooded, Blue and Agouti
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Our rescue offered space to these guys originally from Animals in Need
Temperament: Nervous, dislike handling. Bite when afraid, this has not recurred since being split from a larger group and getting used to us.
Medical problems: None, health check will be done prior to rehoming
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: This guys to be rehomed within Hampshire is possible. Transport is available although collection is preferred. Please email to discuss.
Other: These boys are to be homed to an experienced home only. Possibly with other more confident bucks although this may prove to be a tricky intro. We don't feel Baldur is dominant enough to warrant neutering but again, owner must be experienced with tricky buck intros.

Given time and handling these boys will be wonderful rats. We have seen improvement already in 2 weeks, Loki in particular is most nervous and will take a lot of effort to bring him round.

Baldur









Heimdall









Loki


----------



## Jemnpeanut

would love to have some rats again but my O/H's dog has a massive prey drive  x


----------



## Shadowrat

Im very experienced with bitey rats, and wouldn't have an issue taking these guys on at my sanctuary.
But Im in suffolk, so probably too far from you.

ShadowRat.com


----------



## ceretrea

As pets for you or for you to rehome?


----------



## Shadowrat

ceretrea said:


> As pets for you or for you to rehome?


I'd keep them. I've lost several boys to old age recently so have some space for permies


----------



## ceretrea

Okay, thats good as we wouldn't want to pass them onto another rescue for rehoming 

To be honest, its not just the transport that we'd be looking at its also a homecheck. Would you mind if we see if we can find a local home first? I would prefer if these fearful lads were close by. If not I'll look into organising forms and homecheck your end?


----------



## Shadowrat

ceretrea said:


> Okay, thats good as we wouldn't want to pass them onto another rescue for rehoming
> 
> To be honest, its not just the transport that we'd be looking at its also a homecheck. Would you mind if we see if we can find a local home first? I would prefer if these fearful lads were close by. If not I'll look into organising forms and homecheck your end?


Of course not. I understand that. 
I've had home checks from both the RSPCA and several other rescues in the past to get rats, so they don't bother me. But whichever is easiest for you. Let me know how it turns out.


----------



## ceretrea

Shadowrat said:


> Of course not. I understand that.
> I've had home checks from both the RSPCA and several other rescues in the past to get rats, so they don't bother me. But whichever is easiest for you. Let me know how it turns out.


I'll keep you posted.


----------



## ceretrea

Loki has just started taking treats from us which is a good improvement for him. Heimdall now comes to the door to see if we have any, we think he will make a good shoulder rat. Baldur remains the middle rat, but all three are making good progress. Still best suited for experience only as their rehabilitation will take time and patience.


----------



## ceretrea

As said before, boys are making good, albeit slow progress. We've dubbed them the three bears 

Daddy bear Heimdall:-










Middle bear Baldur:-










And baby bear Loki still currently opting for the 'frozen' approach to people:-


----------



## ceretrea

Sadly these boys have had no interest so far.

They can be handled, Baldar and Heimdall will sit on shoulders. Loki may never be a cuddly boy but he's doing well.


----------



## ceretrea

Loki came all the way to the door for his treat today and we even caught him sleeping on a hammock

Still looking x


----------



## Shadowrat

My offer still stands, if you need it 

But hope you find them somewhere lovely! <3


----------



## ceretrea

I can't pm you for some reason, could you email [email protected] please.


----------



## ceretrea

Reserved pending homecheck


----------



## ceretrea

Homecheck passed and awaiting transport


----------



## ceretrea

These boys are now homed x


----------

